# 10/42 Inch TV Suggestion



## adityak469 (Mar 25, 2015)

*40/42 Inch TV Suggestion*

The title says it all. 
My sister needs it for watching cable TV and movies through pendrive.(1USB port is enough). Mostly it'll be used for cable TV. Budget is ~30k(she can extend if ultimately necessary) as it'll be a normal 1080p TV (I dont want her to waste money on things that she wont use).
If the same needs can be met in a lower budget it'll be great.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 25, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> The title says it all. My sis is looking to buy a TV and has a budget < 50k. Can anyone suggest good options? It shouldn't be much techy and all, a normal one would do fine.



LG 42LB5820 106 cm (42 inches) Full HD LED Smart Television (Silver) @ 49,420.


Link:LG 42LB5820 106 cm Full HD LED Smart Television: Amazon.in: Electronics


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 25, 2015)

bssunil said:


> LG 42LB5820 106 cm (42 inches) Full HD LED Smart Television (Silver) @ 49,420.
> 
> 
> Link:LG 42LB5820 106 cm Full HD LED Smart Television: Amazon.in: Electronics



2/5 rating?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 25, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> 2/5 rating?



read reviews of those people


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 25, 2015)

OP Updated. Budget dropped. Needs mentioned.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 26, 2015)

At this budget there won't be a great panel quality. Along that the tv available at this budget are old and not worth the money in my point of view.


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 26, 2015)

$hadow said:


> At this budget the won't be a great panel quality. Along that the tv available at this budget are old and not worth the money in my point of view.



she can increase the budget. Its just me who doesnt want her to waste money. So considering the needs, which TV should she buy?


----------



## $hadow (Mar 26, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> she can increase the budget. Its just me who doesnt want her to waste money. So considering the needs, which TV should she buy?



You need to re clarify the budget are we still talking about 30k?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 26, 2015)

Buy Philips 40PFL5059 102 cm (40.2) LED TV Online at best Prices In India

2014 launch, 3 year warranty for 34k (29k with exchange)


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 26, 2015)

$hadow said:


> You need to re clarify the budget are we still talking about 30k?



it can be increased.

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> Buy Philips 40PFL5059 102 cm (40.2) LED TV Online at best Prices In India
> 
> 2014 launch, 3 year warranty for 34k (29k with exchange)


looks  good


----------



## Minion (Mar 26, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Buy Philips 40PFL5059 102 cm (40.2) LED TV Online at best Prices In India
> 
> 2014 launch, 3 year warranty for 34k (29k with exchange)



+1 for this.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 26, 2015)

I think even this is worth checking out-
Xiaomi’s 2015 India plan: Mi 4, Mi TV 2, Mi band, e-commerce website and more | The Indian Express
Xiaomi Mi TV 2's New 40-Inch Full-HD Variant Launched | NDTV Gadgets
Looks great for the price
Panels used are made by sharp,LG,Samsung
Im no fan of samsung and LG panels but given the overall picture,price etc ,it seems decent


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 27, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> I think even this is worth checking out-
> Xiaomi’s 2015 India plan: Mi 4, Mi TV 2, Mi band, e-commerce website and more | The Indian Express
> Xiaomi Mi TV 2's New 40-Inch Full-HD Variant Launched | NDTV Gadgets
> Looks great for the price
> ...



$320 (~ 20k) is very good. Even if it was priced at 25k, it'll be good enough for people looking to buy a low priced FHD Smart TV.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 27, 2015)

Buy LG 42LB550A 105 cm (42) LED TV Online at best Prices In India check this out


----------

